# New Jobs Area



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 8, 2009)

We've opened a section under our advertising area to allow for the posting of job openings, and resumes by our members.

Please read the stickies before posting.

This will be the only place we will allow job postings on the site.

Thank you, and to those looking for work or help, good luck.


----------

